# Trouble in Trinity



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It all started out at 5:45 this morning in 007's driveway.. A quick phone call woke him up, he was supposed to be ready when i got there.
I got the boat hooked to my truck while he did his mornin thing and we hit the road at 6:12. now i was supposed to bring the beer, and I did buy a 12er for the trip[ but I must admit I had a little sleep angxiaty and drank a couple of them before i could go to sleep last night,, this is an important factor... We hit the ramp at 645 and headed for my pattented trout hole. Upon arival we found one of my good buddy's float tubin it and potlickin my favorite spot.. With 007 at the wheel it was no problem, he just motered right on by, lol







.. Well I tied on a real green lookin color that sank and had 9 hooks in it ,and he tied on a smelly thing that was in some sort of shrimp form.







I tossed the green for a bit without any results and decided its time for a change.. soooo I tied on a pink thing with 9 hooks in it and said to my brotherin "THINK PINK" as it sailed through the air.. he was watchin as was I... When it was about to hit the water a nice trout Stuck its head out and caught it. WOW right in his mouth.... the fight was on!!!!!! Just for a bit tho. It still eludes me how a fish can thro a lure with 9 hooks on it?????







but all was not lost i did manage a couple in the boat.. 
Now for the rest of the day.... 007 says lets go to trinity bay and look for birds.. From my pattented trout hole you can just barely see atkinson island and I was a little concerened about the run...But hey its still a little early and what the heck... 007's boat is a sweet runnin little vessel and made the run without an ordeal at all..

here is where the beer thing comes into play for the first time.









Ok we have been out a while and notice that there are only 3 beers left in the cooler.. In a perfect world thats 1.5 each







. so the options were go to thompsons and get a refill or go without... Guess which option won....lol








Well it seems thompsons beer cooler was knocked out by IKE and isn't back in function as of yet and we were left there looking at the last beer and wondering who was tougher... lol.
I make the good jesture and said you can have it and we headed towards the fred hartman bridge to see if we could get another pull on the line...
I must add at this point that the last fish was caught at 10.15.. thats when the bite turned off, its now 12:00.. I have the hum drums and really feel its pointless but since my pardner hasn;t caught anything as of yet I should give it a shot..
Here is where it gets good.. we decide to make it back to the general area that we launched from and headed back.. Pay attention here...
as we make the run through the cut from tabs bay to morgans and head down the shore for next 10 mile run home.. 007 says pull into sylvan beach bait camp and lets get some beer... Ok I know that the sign on the gate says no achohol allowed but what the heck.. OOOOHHH Did I mention that at this point I am now designated CAPT. I have been driving the boat for a bit now.. Now as we pull into the general area of the what used to be the sylvan beach pier, its starting to look like berlin after the bombing.. I have her idled down slow and am just creeping towards the shore along side the south side of the demolished pier..
Klank, ka thump. bang,,, beeiiong,, we finally made it to the bulkhead and the start of the pier.
007 jumps out and starts his walk to the bait camp.. leaving me there to hold the boat off the pier in a 15 mph wind driving me right into it...
TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC . MAN WHERE IS THIS DUDE AT????
Well it seems that they dont sell beer there and he hitched a ride to a store in the general area.. here he comes back sportin a 12 pack..








We are good ta go for the gold now!!!!!! BBBBUUUUTTTT. Thats when the problems started... I guess when we were bouncin off all that submerged debris something fuked up the steering on the boat.....








wheel dont turn, locked up, no steering, 15 ta 20 wind in you face if your headed home... hmmmm.....
Enter "TILLER MAN" an unknown super hero that lives on the back of the boat and drives the engine by hand....Yes 007 is also the Super hero TILLER MAN... We undid the linkage to the engine and I stood up front looking alll CAPTIANISH altho i couldn,t drive... but I did have the throttle......
" TILLER MAN " Steered the boat back to the ramp... I made sure sure that the rpm was about 4000 so I know it was a chore for him ....
pics of the day!!!

RANDALL


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Busch. Thats the problem right there...


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow what a fishin trip glad to see u gays make it-n.:brew2:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Ya'll went through that much trouble for Busch beer? LOL Good story


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like those are going to be expensive fillets.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sure Mikey has it already dissasembled and fixed...It was a fun day on the water and the boat was a good runner.. It handled the chop well and i only got splashed 1 time.. The trout were being picky tho.. pink did the trick again and this is the second weekend that it was all they wanted..... His little 18 shoalwater gets the double thumbs up from me. plenty of room to fish for 3 and that yama 90 runs like a top....
ITS VERY FUEL EFFICIENT ALSO.... WE GPS'D 42 miles and had pleanty of gas left.. It was 1/2 full when we left the ramp...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm sure Mikey has it already dissasembled and fixed...It was a fun day on the water and the boat was a good runner.. It handled the chop well and i only got splashed 1 time.. The trout were being picky tho.. pink did the trick again and this is the second weekend that it was all they wanted..... His little 18 shoalwater gets the double thumbs up from me. plenty of room to fish for 3 and that yama 90 runs like a top....
> ITS VERY FUEL EFFICIENT ALSO.... WE GPS'D 42 miles and had pleanty of gas left.. It was 1/2 full when we left the ramp...


I haven't pulled it apart yet but, I think it's something simple. I'll tear into it this afternoon and see what's up. I still had a good time and you're right, it is a good running little boat. Tiller Man won't be fishing with us next time....it'll just be JQ and 007.







..


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

we had the same thing happen fishing the backey tournament two yrs ago.cold and choppy from carankawa lake to payco marina.i was tiller man,boy was it a job.glad you all made it.


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully you learned a lesson here. ALWAYS, I mean ALWAYS leave the house with enough beer. And remember, you can not by beer that early in the morning so get it all ready the night before.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the stop sign a souvenir??


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam starting to put together a dream team of clowns and Randall your on there lol dont worry I have added kdubya looking for 2 more and we are going fishing.I might be able to help ya lol.Later Ken


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

noo-noo said:


> Iam starting to put together a dream team of clowns and Randall your on there lol dont worry I have added kdubya looking for 2 more and we are going fishing.I might be able to help ya lol.Later Ken


 I'm ready when you are Ken.. Your boat or mine, makes no difference ta me....

OH and the stop sign is a handheld type for traffic control on the job...


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

DFoley said:


> Is the stop sign a souvenir??


No, No. Randall is a school crossing guard. Don't let him make you think he's in "construction".

sS


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

:brew: Oh well at least you got the twelver :rotfl:


----------



## squirrelfish (Jul 25, 2008)

Fun post...way to get that limit of "Busch" trout!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Why drink on the water while operating a boat? Really. Let's see Two men fishing. By 10:30 you are down to 3 beers, so I would say a 6'r was down at minimum. Now we go and get another 12'r. You are putting the public in danger. I'm not LEO or junior warden, but you should take a little more responsibility.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Why drink on the water while operating a boat? Really. Let's see Two men fishing. By 10:30 you are down to 3 beers, so I would say a 6'r was down at minimum. Now we go and get another 12'r. You are putting the public in danger. I'm not LEO or junior warden, but you should take a little more responsibility.


Don't worry its just beer... When you practice with the stuff it is just like water.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Why drink on the water while operating a boat? Really. Let's see Two men fishing. By 10:30 you are down to 3 beers, so I would say a 6'r was down at minimum. Now we go and get another 12'r. You are putting the public in danger. I'm not LEO or junior warden, but you should take a little more responsibility.


the only danger is running out of beer that early.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Don't worry its just beer... When you practice with the stuff it is just like water.


the real danger here is drinking like this during the winter,,,,,,, you could be out of shape! I'm in much better drinking shape during the summer :cheers:


----------



## redmomq (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, I remember yall, my buddy and I were fishing in the Kemah boat cut near the Boardwalk and you were using your hand to steer the boat and you mentioned to us that your steering was screwed up. Well, at least you didn't have to hitch a ride, lol.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

cfred said:


> the real danger here is drinking like this during the winter,,,,,,, you could be out of shape! I'm in much better drinking shape during the summer :cheers:


I'm with you cfred beer while winter fishing is dangerous thats why I take a bottle of Jack. LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Why drink on the water while operating a boat? Really. Let's see Two men fishing. By 10:30 you are down to 3 beers, so I would say a 6'r was down at minimum. Now we go and get another 12'r. You are putting the public in danger. I'm not LEO or junior warden, but you should take a little more responsibility.


If you would have read the post correctly.. You would have noticed that we did not start out with a full 12'er.. My mistake for tapping it the night before.. Now if ya do a recount on the amount that had been drank
Its about 3 each.. I use that many in my breakfast cereal...:ac550:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Something tells me, they can be responsible for their own actions. I don't think they made it this far without good decisions in life.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm glad I wasn't on the water with the kids. If beer is more important than a fish or two then park the boat until your sober. You might catch more fish and enjoy a day without altered brains. 

Children, this is what I was talking about.


----------

